# Candle lighting site



## maherwoman (Oct 27, 2007)

Alicia (JadeIcing) created a group on the following site for RO, where you can light a candle for a loved one.

I've lit a few candles there already. 

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=RO

Just wanted to let everyone know that's lost somebun...we're thinking of you...


----------



## Michaela (Oct 27, 2007)

Aww that is a beautiful site. :rainbow:

Hate to be a pest, but can they be changed? I assume "Berrie and Ebony we miss you." is for me, my Berri and Pebble? Ebony isn't dead. I know it was an accident :hug:, just things like that I'm a bit, I suppose wary of, if you know what I mean.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2007)

Oddly they are for a friend of mine. That is why I have one with your name.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 27, 2007)

Ahh sorry hun. :hug:

I saw that you had one for me, then was like...hmm another Berri and Ebony? Tell your friend good name choices.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2007)

I will, her girls were netherland dwarfs.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 27, 2007)

Awww, binky free little cuties. :rainbow:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 28, 2007)

That's a sweet website thank you for sharing


----------



## cheryl (Oct 28, 2007)

Thankyou for adding Marshmallow Rosie :hug:,i added Raspberry as well

Alishia,thankyou for posting that web site:hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, you're so welcome, Cheryl...I'm sorry I neglected to add Raspberry, though. 

My love to all that have lost...:hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 15, 2007)

I just lit one for my baby girl...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 16, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I just lit one for my baby girl...


:hug:


----------

